# Désactiver le lecteur DVD



## ignatius.b (24 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un powerbook 12 ' et j'ai un problème avec mon lecteur dvd : il ne reconnait pas  un dvd et ne veut plus l'éjecter. J'ai essayé toutes les techniques possibles, rien à faire.

Il essaie d'éjecter le dvd, échoue, et quelques secondes plus tard recommence, il fait ca sans interuption. En attendant de l'amener à réparer, j'aimerais désactiver le lecteur dvd pour qu'il arrête d'essayer constament d'éjecter le dvd, car ca produit un bruit insupportable et m'empêche d'utiliser mon powerbook.

Est-il possible de désactiver le lecteur??? 

Merci d'avance!!! Ca me soulagerait...


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2007)

a part le debrancher physiquement (demonter la machine), et bien, je ne crois pas que cela soit possible.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2007)

Tu as fait tous les reset possibles et imaginables ?????
Reset de la PRAM.........


----------



## ignatius.b (24 Avril 2007)

Et c'est d&#233;licat de le d&#233;brancher physiquement?

Un reset de la PRAM, c'est quoi??


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2007)

ignatius.b a dit:


> Et c'est d&#233;licat de le d&#233;brancher physiquement?



Ben il faut d&#233;j&#224; ouvrir un powerbook....    

ICI


Pour la pram : ICI


----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2007)

Le même problème est arrivé avec un disque que j'ai gravé sur mon powerbook, transférer pour le vérifier sur un iMac. J'ai réussi à le sortir en redémarrant et en me loggant sur un autre compte (admin impératif). PAr défaut, root pourra le dégager physiquement.
In fine, c'est un problème de droit... Unix aussi a ses petits soucis...
N'hésite aps à revenir si mes manips te paraissent pas totalement clairs!


----------



## divoli (24 Avril 2007)

ignatius.b a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur un powerbook 12 ' et j'ai un probl&#232;me avec mon lecteur dvd : il ne reconnait pas  un dvd et ne veut plus l'&#233;jecter. J'ai essay&#233; toutes les techniques possibles, rien &#224; faire.
> 
> ...



-Soit tu red&#233;marre et tu appuyes sur la touche d'&#233;jection lors du red&#233;marrage,
-Soit tu essayes de le pousser avec une carte plastifi&#233;e (du genre CB ou carte t&#233;l&#233;phonique); parfois cela d&#233;bloque l'&#233;jection...


----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> -Soit tu redémarre et tu appuyes sur la touche d'éjection lors du redémarrage,
> -Soit tu essayes de le pousser avec une carte plastifiée (du genre CB ou carte téléphonique); parfois cela débloque l'éjection...



Dans mon cas, tes astuces marchaient pas. La mienne oui (ce qui n'est pas forcément la cas ici ) Il faut dire que le compte de l'Imac n'était pas un compte Admin mais un compte géré d'une de mes collaboratrices.
Donc....


----------



## divoli (24 Avril 2007)

Disons que quand ce type de problème arrive (et cela m'est déjà arrivé avec un powerbook 12" justement), je pense d'abord à un problème mécanique. Soit le DVD qui est mal fichu (souvent c'est ça), soit le système d'éjection qui déconne.

Le cas du problème multicompte peut aussi se poser, mais à mon avis plus rarement...


----------



## ignatius.b (24 Avril 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos réactions rapides!!!  Bon bah j'ai un peu tout essayé, rien y fait !! 

je ne sais pas si je vais oser le démonter......


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2007)

euh, il est encore sous garantie?


----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2007)

ignatius.b a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réactions rapides!!!  Bon bah j'ai un peu tout essayé, rien y fait !!
> 
> je ne sais pas si je vais oser le démonter......



courage mon ami si tu te lances dans le démontage. Je pense que question garantie, t'es plus concerné sauf apple care. Dans ce cas, SAV, sinon...

D'une manière générale, et quelque soit l'origine du pb, il est très regrettable qu'une insertion de type mine ne permette pas d'éjecter un CD sous apple. La confiance dans le hard et l'os trouvent ici leurs limites. Ami constructeur, à ton bon coeur!


----------



## ignatius.b (24 Avril 2007)

Justement, je suis plus très sûr si je suis encore sous garanti.

Dans le cas où je ne le suis plus, vaut-il mieux que j'essaie moi-même?


----------



## vleroy (24 Avril 2007)

ignatius.b a dit:


> Justement, je suis plus très sûr si je suis encore sous garanti.
> 
> Dans le cas où je ne le suis plus, vaut-il mieux que j'essaie moi-même?



Sans applecare, pour un powerbook, t'es plus sous garantie, je te confirme


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2007)

demonter ne sera pas le vrai probleme, mais ca va etre surtout de demonter l'unité optique, et la, c'est coton, car c'est ressort & Co.


----------

